# ابي مساعده بـ infusion pump sensors



## ENG.Q8ya (7 يونيو 2009)

مساء \ صباح
الخير ..
إذا ممكن احد يساعدني
ابي معلومات عن ​

infusion pump sensors ​


ابي عن انواع السنسر الي موجود بالإنفيوجن بمب
ضروري
،،
اســتــغفر الله
أســـتــغــفــر الله
أســتـــــغـــفـــر الله​


----------



## ليدي لين (9 يونيو 2009)

اول شيء حسب نوعه بس بشكل عام يوجد به مجس او حساس من نوع الانفراريد


----------



## ENG.Q8ya (9 يونيو 2009)

هلا حبيبتي
انا ابي معلومات عنهم
يعني البوتو سل او مثل ما قلتي الأنفرا رد
شلون يشتغلون
ابي شيء بسيط او نبذه بسيطه

،،
اســتــغفر الله
أســـتــغــفــر الله
أســتـــــغـــفـــر الله​


----------



## مهندسة جادة (10 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بك في المنتدى 
انواع الinfusion pump sensors هي:
1- buble sensor:و هذا يعمل عن طريق الultrasonic wave فلما يصير داخل التيوب فقاعات هواء(buble)بصير في اختلاف في التردد فيتحسس هذا النوع من الsensor
2- pressure sensor:هذا النوع فيه strain gauge بحيث يتعرف فقط على ضغط معين ففي حالة اذا صار في التيوب ocllosion رح يصير في ضغط عالى على التيوب فتعرف هذا النوع من الsensor عليه
3- Door sensor: و هو يوجد فيه مبدأ الhole effect IC بحيث لما يغلق باب الINFUSION PUMP 
هذه الIC لها ثلاثة ارجل :
1- REFRANCE
2- VOLTAGE
3- GROUND


----------



## ENG.Q8ya (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكوره اختي مهندسه
وما قصرتي
........ .. وجزاج الله الف خير 
،،
اســتــغفر الله
أســـتــغــفــر الله
أســتـــــغـــفـــر الله​


----------



## مسلمة مؤمنة (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

ممن توضيح اكثر عن انواع السينسور لاني عندي بريسنتيشن قريب

وربنا يجزاكم كل خير


----------



## mohabd28eg (9 مايو 2012)

ده كتاوج صيانة لاحد مضخات المحاليل
به طريقة عمل الجهاز ككل بما فيها
جميع المجسات داخل الجهاز ارجو ان يكون مفيد
او ان تجدي فيه الافادة
http://www.mediafire.com/?utf38f8b9codlp1


----------



## مسلمة مؤمنة (17 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

